# LibNoDave-NetToPLCSim-Excel



## Earny (13 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
ich kann aus Excel heraus, das Bit A4.0 einer wirklichen CPU und auch in der Testumgebung ACCONTrol schreiben und lesen.
In der Testumgebung PLCSim + NetToPLCSim gibt es beim Schreiben ein Problem. Das Lesen funktioniert.
Kann NetToPLCSim auch unter Excel eingesetzt werden, oder geht das nur mit den .Net-Sprachen?

Nachfolgend die Codeschnipsel für die Schreibbefehle und den Lesebefehl:

```
Private Sub btnA4_0Einschalten_Click()
        If res = 0 And livebit Then
           'A4.0 = 8x4+0 = 32
            res = daveWriteBits(dc, daveOutputs, 0, 32, 1, 1)
        End If
End Sub
 
Private Sub btnA4_0Ausschalten_Click()
        If res = 0 And livebit Then
            'A4.0 = 8x4+0 = 32
            res = daveWriteBits(dc, daveOutputs, 0, 32, 1, 0)
        End If
End Sub
 
Private Sub btnA4_0Lesen_Click()
Dim buf As Byte
        If res = 0 And livebit Then
            res = daveReadBits(dc, daveOutputs, 0, 32, 1, buf)
            txtA4_0Lesen.Text = buf
        End If
```
 
Gruß
Earny


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (13 Oktober 2009)

Earny schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich kann aus Excel heraus, das Bit A4.0 einer wirklichen CPU und auch in der Testumgebung ACCONTrol schreiben und lesen.
> In der Testumgebung PLCSim + NetToPLCSim gibt es beim Schreiben ein Problem. Das Lesen funktioniert.



Die PLCSim-Schnittstelle bietet die Ausgänge nur lesend an. Darum werden solche Anfragen von nettoplcsim abgelehnt.
Solange Siemens diese Schnittstelle nicht ändert kann ich das auch nicht ändern.

Wenn du Accontrol hast brauchst du nettoplcsim auch garnicht.

PS
Wenn es nicht zu Testzwecken ist würde ich es vermeiden von einer Visu auf das Prozessabbild zuzugreifen.


----------

